# NOT washing your hair...



## MissMisah (Aug 15, 2006)

ok. so i learned a very valuable lesson about a year ago --- its really unnecessary/very very bad to wash your already damaged from dying/drying/frying hair every single day...

so (although it took a while to get used to) i went from washing it every day...to washing it a few times (2-3x) a week. i use the B&B hair powder or the Aveda pure abundance powder and some hairspray and im good to go!! (Soaks up oilies..revamps hair...etc)


my question is...how do u get away with NOT washing your hair, when you do major stuff like work out or go clubbing...cuz you know how you get all super hot and sweaty! its worked out cuz i onlee worked out a few times a week...but i seriously need to up it to like 6x a week. so how do i keep my hair all nice and "Fresh" ...when i have to work out and stuff???


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

rinse it with warm then cool water.


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

You are supposed to massage your scalp in the shower and seal the ends with conditioner on the days you aren't washing and want that "fresh" feeling.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 16, 2006)

I only wash my hair a few times a week.  My hair is thick, coarse and color-treated so washing it everyday would ruin it.  I do the conditioner wash on days I really need it, like after a workout.  

The VO5 Moisture Milks and Suave Naturals are great for conditioner washes.  I use the peach VO5.


----------



## MissMisah (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 
_I only wash my hair a few times a week.  My hair is thick, coarse and color-treated so washing it everyday would ruin it.  I do the conditioner wash on days I really need it, like after a workout.  

The VO5 Moisture Milks and Suave Naturals are great for conditioner washes.  I use the peach VO5._

 


so basically...i just skip the shampoo? and just condition the ends? wouldnt just adding water to an already oily scalp...just leave it oily? (sorry, ive never done it...so i dunno what to expect)


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 16, 2006)

i have really thick curly hair, and i straighten it daily, so to even out the damage i wash it twice a week, maybe three times.  On my off days i use a leave in conditioner.  i just bought a new dove leave in mist for color treated hair.  it works pretty well to "refresh my hair"  I also use redkins smooth down heat glide, which keeps it moisturized and protected from my flat iron.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_so basically...i just skip the shampoo? and just condition the ends? wouldnt just adding water to an already oily scalp...just leave it oily? (sorry, ive never done it...so i dunno what to expect)_

 
You use your fingers to massage the scalp and break up any oils.  Those conditioners won't leave a build up so you can use them without shampoo.  Some curly girls never use shampoo, they only conditioner wash.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, I almost forgot.  I was reading in InStyle Makeover about this spray shampoo.  Jessica Simpson's stylist, Ken Paves, uses it to add texture to her hair but you an also use it to help dry up any oil.  It's similar to the hair powders mentioned above but only $5.49 at drugstore.com

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...-PLST-0-SEARCH


----------



## melissa (Aug 16, 2006)

My hair dresser says to shampoo just the scalp and condition the ends.  HTH!


----------



## Scintilla (Aug 18, 2006)

Like CincyFan, I do the CO (condition-only) too. It really cleanses even greasy hair. You just have to spend a little more time (and more conditioner), first massaging the conditioner in and then adding water little by little. Conditioners don't contain detergents but they contain emulsifiers which allow oil and water to mix (with a little massaging).  So with the help of the emulsifiers you basically mix the oil in your scalp with water and rinse the mixture off.

I'd recommend a silicone-free conditioner for this as silicone massaged into your scalp can make it itch. Tigi Catwalk Oatmeal&Honey and the VO5 Moisture Milk CincyFan mentioned work best for me.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 18, 2006)

i use baby powder. i just rub it in my hands and through the greasy parts... works for me


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i use baby powder. i just rub it in my hands and through the greasy parts... works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too  - I mostly do this after the gym.  First I have to dry my hair (to get the sweat out), sprinkle in some baby powder at my roots, fluffy it around with my fingers and I am good to go.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahh, I learned this the hard way too... I was washing it every single day, and got massive hairloss due to it.

Washing everyday puts alot of stress on it and is just not, not good.

The biggest theif though is shampoo, and you should only use it 2-3 times a week.
If you are the active type, getting it sweaty and icky alot, wash with cold water, use a tiny, tiny bit of conditioner, then rinse out with cold water. That puts the least strain on the hair, but still makes it clean.

When in the middle of the week, and my hair needs a pick me up, I use Toni & Guys dry shampoo.
It's a spray, but when you spray it on your hair, it comes out a thin layer of powder, that I just brush in.
I also use the body powder from Lush in my hair. Makes it smell wonderful and makes it less greasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since greasy hair is my biggest problem...

I hope this helped a bit.


----------



## MissMisah (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 
_Ahh, I learned this the hard way too... I was washing it every single day, and got massive hairloss due to it.

Washing everyday puts alot of stress on it and is just not, not good.

The biggest theif though is shampoo, and you should only use it 2-3 times a week.
If you are the active type, getting it sweaty and icky alot, wash with cold water, use a tiny, tiny bit of conditioner, then rinse out with cold water. That puts the least strain on the hair, but still makes it clean.

When in the middle of the week, and my hair needs a pick me up, I use Toni & Guys dry shampoo.
It's a spray, but when you spray it on your hair, it comes out a thin layer of powder, that I just brush in.
I also use the body powder from Lush in my hair. Makes it smell wonderful and makes it less greasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since greasy hair is my biggest problem...

I hope this helped a bit._

 
omg .. this was really informative!! thank you!!!
i'll def try the conditioner wash -- but i really wanted to avoid wetting my hair PERIOD! because...when its wet, my OCD is that i HAVE TO heat style it (my hair is just unruly/wavy if i dont
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so yea...

have u tried bumble&bumbles dry shampoo? is it the same thing? cuz i still have that --- i just dont particularly enjoy the way it smells!!

and now i definitely wanna try out Lush's powder because im on a total lush kick right now!! which powder is it??

thanks!!


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_omg .. this was really informative!! thank you!!!
i'll def try the conditioner wash -- but i really wanted to avoid wetting my hair PERIOD! because...when its wet, my OCD is that i HAVE TO heat style it (my hair is just unruly/wavy if i dont
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so yea...

have u tried bumble&bumbles dry shampoo? is it the same thing? cuz i still have that --- i just dont particularly enjoy the way it smells!!

and now i definitely wanna try out Lush's powder because im on a total lush kick right now!! which powder is it??

thanks!!_

 

Never tried the bumble and bumble one.
Toni & Guy is a spray bottle, you spray a mist, and you get like wet powder. If you let it dry a bit (what I do) it gets dry and is easier to work with, just rub it on your scalp. Use it mostly on the roots, where you need it the most.
I like the scent of it, slightly vanilla-ish, and not too overwhelming

It doesn't really matter what powder to use, use the one you think smells the best. I use candy fluff or silky underwear, those smell the best, I think.

Just take a bit in your hand, very little, and run it through your hair, focusing on the scalp. Start with a little and build up more, make sure not to use too much >< That ruins it and you'll be forced to wash it out anyway.
Make sure your hair is completely dry when you use it, or the poweder will build clumps. So if you're sweaty, dry a bit with a towel first.
Don't have to be super dry, just not too much.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm resurrecting this thread because it's sooo helpful!  I've heard it is bad to wash your hair every day, but it's hard for me NOT to!  I just dyed my hair this amazing color, though and I want it to stay put.  So shampoo a few times a week, but conditon every day in the shower, and use the conditoner like you would use a shampoo?  Kinda scrub it into your scalp?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank god for this thread! It's SO hard for me not to wash my hair evreday. Since I started dying it crazy colors I've cut it back to shampooing once a week and one other time a week conditoning it only. My hair is naturally greasy so I am dying to wash it all of the time.The thought of getting to rinse it and use conditioner everyday is down right thrilling to me! I'm gonna try it before I get my hair re-dyed next wednesday to see what kind of color loss occours. :jump:  I'm going to run out and buy some of this powder stuff next week!
Headbands, bandanas and hats have been my salvation but now there is hope! 
Oh man I'm so excited to not feel like a grease-ball anymore


----------



## amoona (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never washed my hair everyday! I was it twice a week, sometimes three times if the weather effects it (i.e. too hot or raining). I don't really have problems with my hair being oily and stuff and I don't do the conditioning thing. Usually I'll wash it Sunday and blow dry it and then wash it again Wednesday and blow dry and then depending on what's going on I may wash it again on Friday like if there's a wedding or party to go to. 

I also don't put any product in my hair. No hairspray, no mousse, no gel nothing. I figure that I dye my hair that's enough damage to it!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 30, 2006)

Very informative thread, thanks everyone for all the tips, i will be trying some of these aswell.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I'm resurrected this thread because it's sooo helpful!  I've heard it is bad to wash your hair every day, but it's hard for me NOT to!  I just dyed my hair this amazing color, though and I want it to stay put.  So conditon every day in the shower, but use the conditoner like you would use a shampoo?  Kinda scrub it into your scalp?_

 
Conditioners might not have the same cleaning effect as shampoo, but if you feel the need to wash your hair alot I'd recommend conditioners more yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shampoos are used for the deep cleaning, and then conditioners to get the rest out and calm the hair so that you don't get flyaways. Shampooing your hair too often /will/ break it down. Shampoo is also what strips the color of your hair if you dye it, conditioners will to, but not nearly as much as shampoo.

I take a shower every day, but I only use shampoo on wednesdays and sundays, if my hair feels yucky the days between I either rub some powder in, use my dryshampoo or take a shower only using conditioners. And if you get a strong shampoo, 2-3 times a week is more then enough. If your hair feels dirty or oily you could always just use a hairtreatment/mask that you leave in for a while then rinse out, those are also very gentle to your hair.

I'm not saying you should skip shampoo completely,  because you're going to need a deep cleaning every now and then, just that you don't have to use it as often as you might think.

And yes with conditioners you'd have to rub quite a bit to keep your scalp from smelling, more then you would with shampoo.

This thread was on NOT washing the hair though, and if I need to go somewhere and I haven't washed it in... well some time, I mask it by putting it up, or using a bandana or powder.

I hope this helped a bit!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah it totally did help!!  I'm just so used to washing, blowdrying and styling my hair every single day that this new thing will be hard to try!  I'm gonna start out with shampooing 4x a week and conditioning/treating it it in the shower every day.  I really want this color to stay!  (Special Effects dye is expensive!)  We'll see how well my hair behaves with this new routine.


----------



## redambition (Dec 30, 2006)

i tend to wash my hair every 2 days because it gets so oily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i found that if i use a shampoo for oily hair it just makes it worsse and dries out my scalp. so i use a gentle shampoo and conditioner and do it that way. in between, if my hair is a bit greasy i wear it up!

i will have to try the conditioner only tip... it sounds like it might help save my hair.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 30, 2006)

Wont powder dry out your hair ,as it absorbs everything in its path. even the needed moisture that your scalp creates?

I wash my hair at least every 2 days, I have to, If I do'nt. its gross. ..ew.I tried the powder but it looked way obvious. 

I NEVER blowdry my hair or heat stlye it.. MAYBE 2 or 3 times a year. and thats if I am going somewhere important.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Wont powder dry out your hair ,as it absorbs everything in its path. even the needed moisture that your scalp creates?

I wash my hair at least every 2 days, I have to, If I do'nt. its gross. ..ew.I tried the powder but it looked way obvious. 

I NEVER blowdry my hair or heat stlye it.. MAYBE 2 or 3 times a year. and thats if I am going somewhere important._

 
It does, a bit, but it's still alot better then shampoo. I mostly use it when I start to get oily.
And I guess it's all in how much you use, I take a tiny bit in my hands, rub them togheter and massage my scalp. It's no way enough to dry the hair out with that amount.

Alse to the previous post, the more you wash your hair the oilier it gets, because when you take shampoo that deep cleans and use it on the scalp it removes the natural oil layer, and you start to produce more to recover. So if you wash it with shampoo very often, after a while your hair will get crazy oily. Another reason I cut back on shampoo


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_
Alse to the previous post, the more you wash your hair the oilier it gets, because when you take shampoo that deep cleans and use it on the scalp it removes the natural oil layer, and you start to produce more to recover. So if you wash it with shampoo very often, after a while your hair will get crazy oily. Another reason I cut back on shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg this is so very true... ditto


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't find the Toni & Guy spray shampoo anywhere on the internet. Any suggestions anyone?
I don't really want to buy the bumble&bumble one because of the smell and they are all colored products. My hair is a bunch of colors, I just got rid of the blonde yesterday so I suppose I could use the red one all over.
I *hate* the smell of baby powder so that's not an option.
Help please


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I can't find the Toni & Guy spray shampoo anywhere on the internet. Any suggestions anyone?
I don't really want to buy the bumble&bumble one because of the smell and they are all colored products. My hair is a bunch of colors, I just got rid of the blonde yesterday so I suppose I could use the red one all over.
I *hate* the smell of baby powder so that's not an option.
Help please _

 
on the first page there's a link to a drugstore brand spray. i haven't tried this but i guess its worth checking out, in case you missed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for my entire life i've washed my hair every single day. i finally just got straight tired of it and lately i've been washing it 3-4 times a week and just taking baths on the off days instead of showers. when i take baths, whats the best way to put my hair up without leaving crinkly lines? as my hair is naturally straight, i dont even own a straightener and if i got one i wouldnt want to go through the trouble to use it


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 5, 2007)

I can' help it, I keep washing my hair everyday.  I just can't get out of the habit, oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to ixlovexnerds, maybe try rolling your hair into a cinnabun and sticking one bobby pin to hold it while you take yr bath?

P.s.  I have naturally straight hair too, and used to think I didn't need/want a flat iron, but it has become my best friend!!!  My old stylist reccommended me one and I said "I already have straight hair".  She said "Well a flat iron will give you super model straight hair, plus close the hair shaft as it slides down, reducing flyaways and the like.  Plus if you use a protective serum before applying the heat, it won't damage your hair as much from styling."  The supermodel part is what sold me on it, lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I can' help it, I keep washing my hair everyday.  I just can't get out of the habit, oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh man me either! I tried the conditioner thing, and it worked but I couldn't do it twice in a row, It made my hair really flat, and dull. 
after that I would get in the shower .. and think about it for a while, then id be like "ahh I gotta shampooooo" 

oh well 
:shrug:


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 5, 2007)

hmmm nikki. my hair is just so long. i'll experiment and hopefully find something, thanks for the suggestion!

at one point in time i did have a straightener but i honestly just didn't see enough of a difference to do it. so my brother ended up stealing my straightener, and i'm content with my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is why im tempted to wash my hair every day...it looks so pretty after i wash it, and i hardly ever wear it up.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 

 
_me too  - I mostly do this after the gym.  First I have to dry my hair (to get the sweat out), sprinkle in some baby powder at my roots, fluffy it around with my fingers and I am good to go._

 
I've heard this countless times and I thought I was the only one who actually did it.

I get my hair chemically relaxed and it's naturally extremly curly and when I was little I could go a VERY long time without washing but now that I have chemicals at my roots it gets oily there and washing it with water doesn't get anything out...


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Oh man me either! I tried the conditioner thing, and it worked but I couldn't do it twice in a row, It made my hair really flat, and dull. 
after that I would get in the shower .. and think about it for a while, then id be like "ahh I gotta shampooooo" 

oh well 
:shrug:_

 
i did it for the first time today! I am so happy with the result.

normally i wash my hair every second day. i let my hair go to the third day without doing anything. it was quite gross... that extra night really makes a difference.

this morning i washed it using only conditioner, and it got most of the oil out! my hair isn't as squeaky clean and as bouncy as when i use shampoo, but it's definitely presentable again, and will now give me until tomorrow night before i have to wash it.

i'm sold. i think that if i blow dry my hair after doing the conditioner thing it will turn out ok, as blowdrying it will dry it out a bit.

i think the trick is to use a light conditioner, not one that's too moisturising. for reference, i used tresemme remoisturising conditioner (the green label... it's quite light) and de lorenzo detangling spray after.


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 8, 2007)

Bernadette, I can't help you with that >< All I can say it's that it's a white metal bottle with red text ^^; I bought it at the hair section of a mall umm It's swedish so the name won't make much difference :x

To ilovexnerdsx, I don't want to use that many pins or tie up my hair either so I just gather it on the top of my head like if I'd tie a ponytail and slide a showercap over, trying to make sure all the hair gets inside of it. This way it won't get wet, or curly because of tying it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much humidity isn't good for your hair either so this is one of the best ways to go when you don't want to wash your hair.


----------

